# Public access to Topsail Sound?



## rhetoric (Apr 2, 2009)

As you may have read in a previous post, I'm heading down to the Surf City/Topsail area in a few weeks. We plan on doing mostly surf fishing but were wondering about any public access areas to the sound that anyone could recommend. We don't have any kind of 4X4. We just plan on parking and walking.

- Where can we go to access the sound that can provide some decent fishing?

- Also, any opinions on Surf City Pier vs. Seaview Pier?

Thanks!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Sound access is more limited than beach access, but there is some. It is clearly marked with access signs.

No need of 4x4 on Topsail during spring and summer, not allowed.

Both piers have good points, depending on current and wind. Do not forget the Jolly Roger as well,.


----------



## rhetoric (Apr 2, 2009)

Fish Hunter said:


> Do not forget the Jolly Roger as well,.


Where is the Jolly Roger? I was looking at the Hot Spots page here but didn't see the Jolly Roger on it...


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

South end of the island in Topsail Beach proper


----------

